

Want to get an internship position and fun? - yrashk

Hey,<p>I am looking for some talented student programmer guy or girl to hire as an intern (* not necessarily student de jure).<p>First project is pretty simple and could be fun to work with — though there are some chances to face with scalability issues, funny tricks, non-mainstream technologies. Though the most important aspect is that that project is about people's (hopefully positive :) wellbeing.<p>For those who don't me, you can pay a vist to my blog at http://rashkovskii.com/. I am also one of the guys behind StrokeDB project.<p>Scope of technologies to be experienced (or not): Ruby, Merb, Javascript, Erlang, AMQP, Io, Lisp, ...<p>You might be also involved into open source development, like StrokeDB or related project(s).<p>I can't pay much but I can promise fun and experience. If things will go fine with commercial projects (i.e. they will be launched), I will be able promise some stock options/bonus or something like that.<p>If interested, please drop me an email at yrashk@gmail.com<p>Thanks, can't wait to talk to you.<p>P.S. Sorry for this duplicate post. I posted it 22 days before but haven't got much responses. I am trying to improve it and post again :)
======
ddemchuk
I'm very interested in discussing this with you and have sent you an email
regarding this post. If you could please take a look at that I would
appreciate it.

